# Strasburg PA...



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Wife is "letting" me do whatever I want for the big 4-0 this year and surprisingly she wasn't against going to Strasburg PA to go to the Railroad Museum of PA and she said she was actually looking at that after I wasn't making a decision. For those that have gone there or live close by what else should I add to my to-do list? I already found the Strasburg Train Shop, the National Toy Train Museum, the Choo Choo Barn just curious if there were any other activities that are worth looking into?


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dinner at either Plain & Fancy or Good & Plenty. Amish homestyle cooking.

Staying the night or is this a day trip? The Caboose Motel is right near the Railroad. I've never stayed there so can't comment. But it looks cool to stay in an old Caboose.

Does your Wife like furniture shopping? Peacefull Valley furniture right up the road. Good wood Amish furniture. The outlet stores are nearby on Rt 30 also.

Have Fun!
Ron


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Ron045 said:


> The Caboose Motel is right near the Railroad. I've never stayed there so can't comment. But it looks cool to stay in an old Caboose.


Yeah, the Red Caboose Motel is cool…if you’re going with some train buddies. With the wife, not so much. 
Every once in a while I’ll run across an article about another Caboose Motel or someone who has made a train car into a house, and show it to her. You know the cartoon characters who have the death lasers coming out of their eyes? 
Yep, that look. 🤣
Trust me, don’t do it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If it's still running, be sure to ride Strasberg Railroad,,, the train that was featured in
Hello Dolly...A scenic slow trip through the Amish country.

Don


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

prrfan said:


> Yeah, the Red Caboose Motel is cool…if you’re going with some train buddies. With the wife, not so much.


Guess I'm super lucky. My wife is from a railroading family. So anything trains is cool with her. Matter of fact, I never gave trains or model railroading a thought until I married her. Our first Christmas she said we needed to go to the hobby shop and get a train for the Christmas tree. I said what for? Then I got the laser eyes. They all have those. 

Have Fun!
Ron


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

DonR said:


> If it's still running, be sure to ride Strasberg Railroad,,, the train that was featured in
> Hello Dolly...A scenic slow trip through the Amish country.
> 
> Don


Runs multiple times daily. Billed as the only place in America where two Steam engines pass each other on a regular schedule.

I didn't recommend that in my thread above because I just assumed the OP would go there. Why else go to Strasburg if not to ride the train first? Everything else is just secondary.

Ron


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The N&W 611 was at Strasburg RR last year and it’s supposed to be going back this year but I’m not sure the schedule is out yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The #611 never left, it's still at Strasburg.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Bring lots of film and batteries...


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The #611 never left, it's still at Strasburg.


Is it running?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

prrfan said:


> Is it running?


I asked one of the guys at the Strasburg HO club at Spring Thaw on Saturday. It's in the shop


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

The Red Caboose motel is something unique but is a bit rustic. Some of the cabooses are better than others. Think rustic and not the most modern accommodations. Double beds are the norm. Fun for its uniqueness but don't expect luxury or anything close to it.

Drive around the back roads to view Amish life.

Katie's Kitchen on route 896 is Amish run and serves authentic PA Dutch dishes.

Be sure to try shoofly pie or sticky buns. You can get those at the Bird in Hand Bakery in Bird in Hand. (or for that matter, most anywhere up there)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> Bring lots of film and batteries...


Does anyone actually use film anymore? I haven't had a film camera in probably 20 years.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

@prrfan @Ron045 I looked at that hotel and the wife put the kabosh on that real quick! I had planned on doing a ride on the Strasburg train for sure and we plan to leave MA early day 1 (about 6.5 hour ride) an spend 2 nights and leave mid day on the 3rd day....


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Sounds like a great weekend trip!

We have a friend who had his own landscaping company. His house out in the country was really well landscaped (imagine that) and he had caboose setup by the pond as a changing room / party palace.

I slept in it one night... not on purpose, lol.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My Brother in Law and his family live in Coatesville, about 20 minutes away. Last time we were there, all the attractions were closed for the season / Covid-19.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

A nice place to stay nearby is the Fulton Steamboat Inn.

If you want something on the more luxurious side, there is The Amish View Inn up the road a short way in Bird in Hand. I highly recommend it.




__





Tripadvisor's #1 Hotel in Lancaster, PA | AmishView Inn & Suites


AmishView is Tripadvisor's #1 Lancaster Hotel, Readers Digest's #1 Pennsylvania Hotel, & Trivago's #1 National (3star) Hotel. The best hotel in Lancaster, PA!




www.amishviewinn.com





They have a really nice breakfast included. Ask for a room on the farm side.
They also have an adults only wing,


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Sounds like a great weekend trip!
> 
> We have a friend who had his own landscaping company. His house out in the country was really well landscaped (imagine that) and he had caboose setup by the pond as a changing room / party palace.
> 
> I slept in it one night... not on purpose, lol.


Yeah it should be a fun trip!



CTValleyRR said:


> My Brother in Law and his family live in Coatesville, about 20 minutes away. Last time we were there, all the attractions were closed for the season / Covid-19.


I already know most of the attractions are open now as a buddy of mine has been down several times and has already planned another trip down there...



DavefromMD said:


> A nice place to stay nearby is the Fulton Steamboat Inn.
> 
> If you want something on the more luxurious side, there is The Amish View Inn up the road a short way in Bird in Hand. I highly recommend it.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll look into those. Wife was leaning towards a B&B might let her win that one lol...


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

afboundguy said:


> @prrfan @Ron045 I looked at that hotel and the wife put the kabosh on that real quick!


😂🤣 Yeah! You know the old saying: “If mama ain’t happy, ain’t no one happy.” 
Enjoy the trip.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

prrfan said:


> 😂🤣 Yeah! You know the old saying: “If mama ain’t happy, ain’t no one happy.”
> Enjoy the trip.


I prefer my spin on the happy wife = happy life that's more realistic which is Happy Wife = Happy'ish Wife


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been there twice. Two suggestions.
(1) Take the shop tour. You get to see how they repair and restore locos and rolling stock.
(2) Take the train - choose the beautiful refurbished deluxe (parlor?) car. The inside decor is worth the higher ticket cost.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

MtRR75 said:


> I have been there twice. Two suggestions.
> (1) Take the shop tour. You get to see how they repair and restore locos and rolling stock.
> (2) Take the train - choose the beautiful refurbished deluxe (parlor?) car. The inside decor is worth the higher ticket cost.


Is the shop tour in regards to the RR Museum or the Strasburg RR? I'm assuming it's an additional cost?


----------



## Doraxmon (Oct 30, 2021)

OP, you definitely should add *A Day Out With Thomas* to your list, even though that is for kids.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Doraxmon said:


> OP, you definitely should add *A Day Out With Thomas* to your list, even though that is for kids.


I actually would probably add that but I won't be there May 1-2 when it'll be at Strasburg...


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Doraxmon said:


> OP, you definitely should add *A Day Out With Thomas* to your list, even though that is for kids.


I would actually strongly recommend against that. Did that once with my kids and we swore we would never do it again. 

The adults behaved worse than the children. We had a terrible time. Didn't like any of it. Also, to get pulled by Thomas is more money and half the ride.

Go on a regular day and watch Thomas on YouTube.

Ron


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

afboundguy said:


> I actually would probably add that but I won't be there May 1-2 when it'll be at Strasburg...


It will be in Essex CT (2-ish hours drive from you, IIRC) on Memorial Day weekend and the first weekend in June.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ron045 said:


> I would actually strongly recommend against that. Did that once with my kids and we swore we would never do it again.
> 
> The adults behaved worse than the children. We had a terrible time. Didn't like any of it. Also, to get pulled by Thomas is more money and half the ride.
> 
> ...


And unfortunately, I'll second that. Most of the kids are just being kids -- very excited and overstimulated. The parents are a nightmare. I worked event staff 3 years and then said "NFW" ever after. We call it, "Day Out With Karen." And Thomas doesn't pull anything.... it's just a big, propane powered steam generator. The host railroad locomotive on the other end does all the work. But the kids don't know that.

The kids do love it though... so if you can go with the "I'll take one for the team" attitude and let the kids enjoy it, it won't be bad. Too many parents decide HOW their kids are going to enjoy it, and then stress out about how their kids are doing it. So what if the kid just wants to ride the amusement rides?

But if I never hear, "They're two, they're four, they're six and eight, shunting trucks and hauling freight...." again, I'll be a happy man.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

@Ron045 and @CTValleyRR I think you've convinced me to take a hard pass on that thanks! Def doesn't sound like it's worth a 4 hour round trip down to CT!


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

afboundguy said:


> @Ron045 and @CTValleyRR I think you've convinced me to take a hard pass on that thanks! Def doesn't sound like it's worth a 4 hour round trip down to CT!


Just to be clear, I'm not bashing a trip to Central PA, Lancaster County or the Strasburg Railroad. We love the area and you and your wife will love it too. The Railroad has a nice ride with gorgeous equipment. It's just the day out with Thomas that can be a pain.

@CTValleyRR was Thomas always as you describe or is this just more recent versions built? We went probably 12 years ago, and I seem to remember Thomas pulling with his own steam.

Ron


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ron045 said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not bashing a trip to Central PA, Lancaster County or the Strasburg Railroad. We love the area and you and your wife will love it too. The Railroad has a nice ride with gorgeous equipment. It's just the day out with Thomas that can be a pain.
> 
> @CTValleyRR was Thomas always as you describe or is this just more recent versions built? We went probably 12 years ago, and I seem to remember Thomas pulling with his own steam.
> 
> Ron


I have read that there are a couple different Thomas locos, some of which may be self powered. But I have never seen one. In the 3 different venues of my experience, it's always been a dummy pulled by the host. Unfortunately, HIT entertainment (owner of the rights to the Thomas franchise) likes to maximize their profits, and I'm sure it's far cheaper to bring in the dummy loco.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

@Ron045 I didn't take it that way at all I took yours and @CTValleyRR 's comments as just staying away from the Thomas engine only


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

afboundguy said:


> Is the shop tour in regards to the RR Museum or the Strasburg RR? I'm assuming it's an additional cost?


The Shop tour is part of the StrasburgRR. And yes, there is a separate fee.


----------



## scott7891 (10 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> Unfortunately, HIT entertainment (owner of the rights to the Thomas franchise) likes to maximize their profits, and I'm sure it's far cheaper to bring in the dummy loco.


HiT hasn't owned the Thomas franchise since the 2000's. Mattel owns the franchise now and rebooting (as well as dumbing it down even more than it did during the CGI era) it.

As for Strasburg, I have been there three times in my life. I can't remember much of the first one since I was little then and vaguely remember riding the Strasburg train and going to the Choo Choo Barn. Went with my buddy again in 2019 to see #611, my favorite engine, and see all the train attractions (Choo Choo Barn, Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania, Strasburg Train Shop, National Toy Train Museum, stayed at the Red Caboose Hotel in the Erie caboose). Then I went this January with a bunch of people including my brother (isn't a train person but wanted to come for the experience) and rented two cabooses (Pennsylvania and Northern Pacific). Went in the winter so the Toy Train Museum was closed and wasn't as crowded which was nice compared to when I went in 2019. After that we spent the night and drove to the Western Maryland Scenic Railroad in Cumberland.

If you like trains then it is definitely a train mecca, especially if you like Pennsylvania Railroad equipment since that is the vast majority of what the Pennsylvania Railroad Museum houses. Lots of cool layouts not only at the museums but the Choo Choo Barn as well. Couple of antique stores around the area have model train stuff you might be interested in if you are bargain hunting. Overall I would recommend Strasburg at least once as a must-do for any train buff. Just get use to the kiddie stuff (take the wine & cheese ride on the Strasburg RR for a more relaxed, adult atmosphere).


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

During my last visit to the area, I stayed here:









Lancaster County Bed and Breakfast | 1786 The Limestone Inn B&B Strasburg


Circa 1786 The Limestone Inn provides excellent B&B accommodations in historic Strasburg, Pa. Located in the heart of "Everything Lancaster County"; we are the choice for your Bed and Breakfast stay. We offer comfortable rooms with Amish quilts.




www.thelimestoneinn.com





Very nice folks running a very interesting and historic house right in downtown Strasburg, PA.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

scott7891 said:


> HiT hasn't owned the Thomas franchise since the 2000's. Mattel owns the franchise now and rebooting (as well as dumbing it down even more than it did during the CGI era) it.


HIT Entertainment was acquired by Mattel in 2012. The property hasn't changed hands, it's just under new management.


----------



## scott7891 (10 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> HIT Entertainment was acquired by Mattel in 2012. The property hasn't changed hands, it's just under new management.


And in 2016 HiT was formerly dissolved and consolidated under Mattel Creations (which itself became Mattel Television in 2019) thus HiT no longer exists. Mattel Creations Formed To Centralize Toy Giant’s Theatrical, TV & Digital Content


----------



## Doraxmon (Oct 30, 2021)

Ron045 said:


> I would actually strongly recommend against that. Did that once with my kids and we swore we would never do it again.
> 
> The adults behaved worse than the children. We had a terrible time. Didn't like any of it. Also, to get pulled by Thomas is more money and half the ride.
> 
> ...


Good idea though. And sometimes one just pays extra for irrational, such as watching games in the stadium.


----------



## CPFan63 (9 mo ago)

afboundguy said:


> Wife is "letting" me do whatever I want for the big 4-0 this year and surprisingly she wasn't against going to Strasburg PA to go to the Railroad Museum of PA and she said she was actually looking at that after I wasn't making a decision. For those that have gone there or live close by what else should I add to my to-do list? I already found the Strasburg Train Shop, the National Toy Train Museum, the Choo Choo Barn just curious if there were any other activities that are worth looking into?


Went for 4 days a few years ago. Do…..upgrade to parlour car, visit local hobby shops, the train museums, try one of the big Amish buffets. Don’t, stay at Hershey Farm Inn, so bad we switched to Amish View after 2 nights. I placated the wife by taking her to the Hershey Chocolate factory one day, not too too far from Strasburg.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Got back yesterday from Strasburg and it was pretty fun. The RR Museum was awesome and so was the Strasburg RR. Unfortunately they had to cancel the shop tour which was a huge bummer... I will say I was a bit underwhelmed by the toy train museum and the choo choo barn


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

...


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing the video and pictures of your visit to the museum!
Looks pretty nice. I like the big barn views of all the passenger and freight cars and Locomotives, electric cars and early rolling stock, OH MY! I sure hope interest never wains with todays youngins....that is an expansive roof over all that perserved stuff. Money will be needed to keep it water tight! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a great place to go, most of the trains I see are so close together you cant get good pictures of them. 
I got a real kick out of this one:








Because I recently built a copy:


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

SF Gal said:


> Thanks for sharing the video and pictures of your visit to the museum!
> Looks pretty nice. I like the big barn views of all the passenger and freight cars and Locomotives, electric cars and early rolling stock, OH MY! I sure hope interest never wains with todays youngins....that is an expansive roof over all that perserved stuff. Money will be needed to keep it water tight! Thanks for sharing!





Murv2 said:


> Looks like a great place to go, most of the trains I see are so close together you cant get good pictures of them.


It was a pretty cool museum with lots of room. They had 2 HO scale layouts as well. The one on the first floor was DCC and was a fantasy PRR city/layout with the one on the second floor just being a DC huge 4 main PRR layout...

I will say I was bummed that the outside yard wasn't open as there were several engines I wanted to see out in the yard...


----------

